# Pics of Piper - the 5 legged wonder!



## Piper (Jul 18, 2010)

Here are some pictures of Piper. For those who did not read out post in introductions or dog food, Piper was born with a birth defect of her leg. Her breeder has been breeding Goldens for over 25years and has never come across this before. It is believed that she had a twin that absorbed into her as she was developing. She certainly attracts a lot of attention every where we go.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Piper is beautiful!!!!! Just a few extra nails to trim,that it.LOL


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is so neat! What a special, and beautiful girl!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw shes beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Piper*

Piper is just gorgeous and looks OH SO SWEET!!

Five legs have to be better than four and I would love her even more for being unique!!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

What a lucky girl to have found a home with someone that doesn't mind a few extra dog toes. She is beautiful...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

She is definitely one of a kind!! What a special girl


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

What a sweetie she is beautiful, looks very gentle!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Piper is a beauty. Her leg wouldn't bother me in the least and I'm so glad that she has found a forever home with you and your family. 

My boy's legs are straight stifled so I know I have to keep him lean, not exercise him too much and keep an eye out for HD. Are there any restrictions for Piper at all?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Piper looks like such a sweet girl, and it sure doesn't seem like the extra toes slow her down at all!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

She sure is beautiful and she doesn't seem bothered by anything at all! 
She just looks like such a big sweetheart!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Piper is just gorgeous!! Like the others said, it wouldnt bother me a bit to have her. Just more to love and nails to trim. And it makes her extra special. Give that sweet girl lots of hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is beautiful. 

Her paw almost reminds me of the double pawed cats in New England.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Piper is a beauty for sure. It doesn't look like the extra leg slows her down a bit.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, very neat! What a gorgeous gal!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Piper is a beautiful UNIQUE girl!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

wow !! Piper is simply gorgeous, hope to see lots more of her


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Piper is just beautiful, you have just a little more to love and groom!

Plus it probably helps you run faster.......


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

She is a very interesting little lady. I love the uniqueness in her.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Piper is an absolute beauty! Don't think she minds her unique leg, so why should anyone else?

Enjoy your special girl, and please share more pictures and stories of her adventures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aww- she is beautiful!!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a beauty she is 
and so blessed to have you


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Extra traction in the snow...


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow that's interesting - I've never seen something like that before. She's such a pretty girl. It seems like that extra leg doesn't bother her at all.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

WLR said:


> Extra traction in the snow...


That was my first thought too! She is lovely and her extra foot doesn't seem to slow her down any.


----------



## msteeny28 (Dec 16, 2008)

She is a very pretty girl.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

She is an absolute sweetheart!


----------

